# Raindance Postgraduate Film Degree



## mgs (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi to all!

I am thinking about applying to Raindance postgraduate film degree in London... I am a little confused! I do not know if its more theoritical than practical... Has anyone been to that course? Between Met and Raindance which one you think is the best?

Thanks in advance!


----------

